

World Population Graphed By Latitude And Longitude - Tichy
http://chrisblattman.com/2010/08/12/graph-of-the-day/

======
wcarss
<http://sedac.ciesin.columbia.edu/gpw/index.jsp>

I posted this as a comment on that page, but it's worth showing here too. It's
an interactive map of population on earth as a heatmap - basically both of
those graphs mashed together, at very high resolution.

~~~
stcredzero
Both India and China have vast areas of relatively high-density rural
population. If a part of the raw material for economic progress involves the
shift of people from rural/farming to urban/professional lifestyles, then
there's a huge potential here.

~~~
w1ntermute
Yes, that's been the primary source of China's economic boom.

~~~
stcredzero
Yes, but seeing how vast the stretches of high-density rural population are is
quite amazing. (Other map from gp post)

------
aw3c2
Unfortunate choice of a histogram. Colouring the whole width in different
saturation (or color) would have been a much better visualisation. Currently
the upper graph suggests the population is in the US while the majority of
that bump comes from India and asian countries.

------
mcav
original source: <http://www.radicalcartography.net/index.html?histpop>

~~~
moultano
I just went and found that too. Required a lot of clicking. It's a shame the
people posting these blog posts don't dereference the intermediate pointers
for us.

------
ntoshev
It would be more interesting to see this map corrected for land mass to see
actual density.

------
tzs
How about by altitude?

~~~
jws
In this article, <http://www.pnas.org/content/95/24/14009.full> the author may
show this in figure 2a, <http://www.pnas.org/content/95/24/14009/F2.large.jpg>

It contains these tidbits as well:

 _As of 1994,… 33.5% of the world’s population, lived within 100 vertical
meters of sea level… The median person lived at an elevation of 194 m above
sea level._

~~~
WildUtah
That is cool.

There's even a little bump on the histogram especially for Mexico City (2300m,
25m souls). Other than Mexico it's monotonic all the way up.

I'm amazed how many people live in the lowlands. I've never been able to be
happy outside the mountains myself. There's this whole vast majority of my
human brothers and sisters who cluster on the seacoasts with the opposite
preference. I'm in the tiny group with Tibetan shepherds and Inca campesinos.
Those aren't people I usually identify with.

~~~
blahedo
Except for the further spike at 4000m---what the heck is that?

~~~
Raphael
Nepal.

------
nivertech
The map viewer they use [1] is familiar, I've seen it on several other sites
(same exact icons). Anybody knows if it's open source and what's the name of
the project?

1\. <http://sedac.ciesin.columbia.edu/mapviewer/>

~~~
PidGin128
Obviously, the map portion itself feels a lot like earlier google maps
iterations.

What sites have you seen the app on, specifically? They state in the help pane
to have broken it into it's own self contained web-app to facilitate it's use
by many different sites.

------
garply
The latitude map is a nice visualization of how our species is clustered
around the equator. Not surprising, but still neat to see the data.

~~~
thingie
Well, there's going to be much less space further from the equator, as
parallels on both directions from equator are getting shoter and shorter. The
equator is 40,000 km long, but the parallel I live on (50th north) is just
25,000 kilometers long (if I'm correct).

~~~
jonsen
Actually around equator is mostly sea. And land space is rather irregularly
distributed over the earth.

~~~
thingie
Well, I wonder if there is some specific latitude where there's more land than
sea, of course, except Antarctica.

------
mkramlich
I love graphs like this that convey a lot of information in a very simple
concise way.

